# amplifier locaction



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

I just bought a brand new SE-R. According the specs on my sticker, the car comes with a 180-watt amplifier. Unfortunately, I can not find it. Please Advise.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Its built into the stock stereo.

If you go to Best Buy or something and u see a cd-dash say... 180 watts... 45x4 speakers.
The amp is always built into the stereo head unit

However.. if you go out and buy an seperate amp...is usaully in the trunk


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

well not quite, if it's a bose system, then there are probally amps on each speaker, if it's stock, if it's aftermarket then Proxlamus is right, but if it's stock then chances are the factory amp is in the trunk behind the grey carpeting or up under the rear deck, I'd really have to see the car honestly, what's the year?


----------

